# How do you make thin style beef jerky?



## lynxo (May 13, 2016)

I have made several batches of jerky
oven method. They are usually strips.

How do I make the thin dryer style jerky
sold in stores?

Attach photo is example of thickness and
texture

Is it still london broil? If I pound with meat
Mallot doesnt it have that texture pattern from the mallot?

Dont really care looks
Just like the thin dryer texture and
Taste

How do they get it to not taste like soy sauce
But still use soy sauce.

Thanks!













image.jpeg



__ lynxo
__ May 13, 2016


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 13, 2016)

A slicer is what you need to get super thin slices. If you ask the butcher they may be able to slice it thin for you when you buy the meat. The store I shop at the butcher will slice it as thin as 1/8". If you do it yourself make sure the meat is slightly frozen before slicing.

The only way to get the soy flavor out is to not use it. If you don't want the soy flavor why use soy. The other ways to add the salt back in. Post your recipe and we may be able to offer some other suggestions to use in place of the soy.

Look at this simple recipe that I use. I have so many requests for this from family and friends that I can't keep up with making it.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/233270/thai-jerky

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...they-shout-and-scream-we-want-more-thai-jerky

This was hand sliced to about  1/8" thick. After drying the meat was about 1/16" and see through.













26108924920_a962da80fb_c.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ May 13, 2016


----------



## lynxo (May 13, 2016)

Thank you for the tips and recipe. Does it work without cure?
I can only do oven drying, no smoker.

I have no success with the local butcher, seems to be a communicatin issue.
I say please cut to 1/8" thickness and he comes back with 1/2" thick cuts,
I said I wanted 1/8" and pinched my fingers to show thickness. He was upset
he had to recut, he told me, you mean thin cut! not thick cut! 
I just rolled my eyes. From there on I just buy whole cut, freeze and cut myself,
I am just not pro enough to get thin big consistent cuts.

thought about meat slicer, checked on Amazon, only serious ones that work
are too much. Probably only way to go in long run though.

I use a basic recipe and tried different ratios, have not come close to getting it right.
tasting the marinade is not quite same as final product, also marinade time.

So I guess retail brands that are western style thin cut, they use less soy sauce and more salt. I guess I use way too much soy sauce in mine. I tried this time

4 cups soy sauce
1/2 cup honey
1/2 cup worstershire
garlic powder 
liquid smoke
1 cup fruit punch (*too sour so I added white sugar, ran out of brown sugar)
3.5lbs london broil

I tried mollasses before but my system cant seem to digest the stuff.

Do you what is a good ratio between ingredients?
then just multiple depending on pounds of meat.

I know consistency of cut is key since some absorb or less, dry quicker or longer
maybe why I am not happy so far with my own batches

stores one way too much salt though, I tend to do 4-6hr marinades 

I like the thin dryer brittle type jerky. You are tormenting me with your jerky photo lol













image.jpeg



__ lynxo
__ May 13, 2016


----------

